# Is anybody going to the Houston NRG Shows



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is anyone planning to go the the Houston shows? If so, it'd be fun to meet up!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just bumping this out of curiosity!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be getting there Thursday afternoon and doing the obedience match. Showing my boys in obedience Friday morning.


----------

